
NLP Overview: An integrated platform to learn about modern NLP techniques - omarsar
Do you want to learn more about the modern deep learning techniques applied in NLP, and keep track of emerging trends, dataset&#x2F;code releases, and state of the results in the field? In collaboration with Soujanya Poria (an NLP researcher), we are open sourcing an online learning resource for NLP researchers and developers called “NLP Overview”. The project contains an overview of recent trends in deep learning based natural language processing (NLP). It summarizes implementation details behind deep learning techniques such as recurrent neural networks (RNNs), convolutional neural networks (CNNs), and reinforcement learning used for various NLP tasks and applications. The site also contains a summary of state of the art results for NLP tasks such as machine translation, question answering, and dialogue systems. You can find the learning resource at the following address: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nlpoverview.com.
======
bryanrasmussen
this should probably be on Show Hn
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
omarsar
do you suggest I delete and repost again?

~~~
arikr
My opinion - don't delete (I don't think it'll let you), but yes, post again
as a Show HN

So you'll do Show HN: [title] and the URL will be your url, and then your text
you won't post in the main post, you'll post it in a comment after your post
is submitted

